# Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*​*Was durch schlechte Arbeit in den Verbänden und Vereinen an Geld und Einfluß vergeben wird oder welcher Schatz durch gute Arbeit zu heben wäre​*
Durch diesen Thread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296120) bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, mal nachzuschauen wie viele Menschen eigentlich die erfolgreiche Prüfung für den regulären Fischereischein bundesweit jedes Jahr ablegen. 

Denn wenn man die vollen Kurse und Prüfungen sieht, dann fällt auf, dass da wesentlich mehr los ist als es an "Zuwachs" in Vereinen, Landesverbänden und Bundesverband gibt.

Obwohl das ja eigentlich direkte Zielgruppe wäre, diese frisch geprüften Angler, um diese  zu organisierten Angelfischern zu machen.

*Hier also mal die bundesweite Rechnung seit einschliesslich 2010*
Gehen wir mal davon aus - zum einfacheren rechnen - dass der DAFV und die aus dem DAFV ausgetretenen Bayern und VFG etc. zusammenzählt, statt nur um ca. 850.000 Zahler um 1 Million hätte...

Bei einer Sterblichkeit von  ca. 1% pro Jahr (ca. Bundesdurchschnitt, siehe: https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFakten/GesellschaftStaat/Bevoelkerung/Bevoelkerung.html) würden dann dem DAFV also jährlich ca. 10.000 Zahler durch Tod wegfallen.

Welche durch neu gewonnene Mitglieder ausgeglichen werden müssten, um den aktuellen Bestand an Zahlern zu halten.

In den Jahren 2010, 2011, 2012 und 2013 hätten also insgesamt ca. 40.000 (da 4 Jahre) neu geprüfte Angler genügt, um diese Lücke durch Todesfälle aufzufüllen - gestiegen ist die Zahl organisierter Angelfischer in Vereinen, Landesverbänden und Bundesverband ja nicht, bestenfalls in etwa gleich geblieben.


Tatsächlich lagen in den genannten Jahren folgende Zahlen an erfolgreich abgelegte Prüfungen vor (Jahresberichte zur Deutschen Binnenfischerei und Binnenaquakultur 2010 - 2013  einschliesslich)):
2010 - 45 716 
2011 - 52 317
2012 - 55 245 
2013 - 58 724 

Also zusammen:
*212.002 erfolgreich geprüfte "Neuangler" - ca. 50.000/Jahr*

Ziehen wir davon die Zahl (normale Sterblichkeit angenommen) ab von in dieser Zeit ca. 40.000 verstorbenen Zahlern in den Dachverbänden DAV und VDSF zusammen genommen für die Jahre 2010 - 2012, und ab 2013 DAFV plus Bayern, dann haben während dieser Zeit also:
* 172.000** Menschen die Prüfung gemacht, die entweder nicht in die Vereine von DAV, VDSF und nachfolgend DAFV eingetreten sind.

Oder es ist eine entsprechende Zahl an Mitgliedern im genannten Zeitraum bei denen auch ausgetreten.*

Oder die Sterblichkeit liegt bei Mitgliedern in Angelvereinen so viel höher wie im Bundesschnitt, dass man vor einem Beitritt zu einem Angelverein schärfstens warnen müsste.

*Bitter, oder?*
So oder so sprechen diese Zahlen eine klare und eindeutige Sprache, die nicht gerade für eine erfolgreiche Arbeit von Vereinen, Landesverbänden und Bundesverband spricht - oder von der fehlenden Kompetenz, dies zu vermitteln!

Oder anders gesagt:
Der DAFV, die ihm angeschlossenen Landesverbände und deren Vereine schaffen es augenscheinlich nicht, diesen Schatz an möglichen neuen Zahlern (212.002 in genannten 4 Jahren) auch nur ansatzweise zu heben.

*Immer mehr Menschen angeln - in Deutschland immer weniger organisiert*
Dazu kommen ja noch viele Angler, welche gar keine Prüfung machen und nur mit Touristenscheinen etc. angeln, oder sowieso nur im Ausland - also noch mehr direkte Zielgruppe.

Aber selbst wenn Vereine und Verbände nicht in der Lage sind, in  diesen 4 Jahren mehr als die ca. 40.000 neu geprüften Angler (durch Todesfälle) zu organisierten Angelfischen zu machen und die 172.000 "über den Durst" zu "verlieren", spricht das ja eine deutliche Sprache.

Wer natürlich wie der DAFV und seine Landesverbände und Vereine eher durch ausgrenzen (sind ja keine richtigen Angler, angeln nur im Puff etc.) auffällt oder durch unterstützen, fordern oder sogar aktives Fördern immer weiterer Restriktionen und Reglementierungen, der betrachtet es vielleicht schon als Erfolg, wenn er von den jährlich ca. 50.000 neugeprüften Anglern wenigstens ca. 10.000 zu organisierten Angelfischern degradieren kann, um seine Mitgliederzahl wenigstens einigermaßen halten zu können..

Wer nichts für diejenigen macht, die alles bezahlen sollen, sondern eher immer ausgrenzt und reglementiert, der sollte sich dann nicht wundern, wenn das Geld hinten und vorne nicht reicht (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246 ), weil man keine neuen Zahler gewinnen kann - nicht mal genügend aus der direkten Zielgruppe der ca. 50.000 jedes Jahr neu geprüften Angler..

Wie schon öfter angemerkt, vielleicht lernens die Verbandler noch:
*Man kann niemand entgegen gehen, der schon davon läuft.*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## vermesser (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Ob Leute in den Verein eintreten, hängt an einem einzigen Grund: Hat der Verband/ Verein attraktive Gewässer in meiner Gegend.

Ich war jahrelang nicht im Verein, weil die besten Gewässer eh eine extra Karte waren. Hier brauch ich sie aber wieder, weil jeder See extra und teuer.

Man kann da viel Politik rein interpretieren...vielleicht haben die schrumpfenden Vereine aber auch einfach Gewässer verloren, weil anderweitig verpachtet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Irgendwo wollen aber auch die angeln, die nicht in Vereine eingetreten sind.

Also ca. 172000 von den 212000 neu geprüften von 2010 - 2013 (Sterblichkeit abgezogen eben)....

Und zwar deutschlandweit..

Die machen das ja nicht mit der Prüfung, um dann nicht in Deutschland zu angeln.

Wer nur im Ausland angeln will, braucht ja nicht die Prüfung..

Vor allem nicht in dieser großen Zahl.

Und das sollte nachdenklich machen (bzw. mich als Verband würde dies nachdenklich machen - sollen oder müssen tuts natürlich nichts und niemanden...)..

Denn es bedeutet klar, dass das, was in der organisierten Angelfischerei den Anglern geboten wird (bundesweit, mit allen Unterschieden in Ländern und Regionen und Einzelfällen) eben nicht dem entspricht, was ein Angler eigentlich erwartet.

Zumindest nicht für das verlangte Geld......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So oder so sprechen diese Zahlen eine klare und eindeutige Sprache, die nicht gerade für eine erfolgreiche Arbeit von Vereinen, Landesverbänden und Bundesverband spricht - oder von der fehlenden Kompetenz, dies zu vermitteln!


 
Um der Wahrheit näher zu kommen, müsstest du eine Analyse durchführen, wieviele Angelvereine in Deutschland aufgrund limitierter Anzahl von Erlaubnisscheinen einen Aufnahmestopp für neue Mitglieder haben.

In meiner Gegend hier trifft dies auf mehr als 70% der Vereine zu. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

In Bayern haben 2013 bei nach wie vor ca. 130.000 organisierten Angelfischern (gestorben also ca. 1.300) trotzdem 10.377 die Prüfung gemacht - ca. 9.000 machen also alle die Prüfung, weil sie eh nicht in Bayern in Vereinen angeln wollen/können/dürfen??

Und das im ungefähr gleichen Verhältnis ja Jahr für Jahr für Jahr für Jahr...???

Interessante Erklärung......

Und wenn dann Landesverband und Bundesverband diesen Anglern keine Möglichkeit der direkten Mitgliedschaft bieten (vielleicht weil sie Anglern eh nix zu bieten haben - machts aber ja auch nicht besser, oder?), wenn schon die Vereine die nicht wollten, dann sind sie eh selten dämlich, wenn sie sich das rausgehen lassen an Kohle und politischer Macht durch mehr Mitglieder.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Ich bin auch nur im Verein um meine Angelkarte sehr günstig zu erhalten, sprich jetzt Beitrag zahlen fertig, was die da veranstalten ist mir ziemlich egal, vorallem nachdem sich der Präsident des LAV MV auf der Müritz beim Zanderangeln vergnügte, während dessen die Schleppangler einen Kilometer weit weg geschickt wurden an der Küste von MV!#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Aber nicht mal das scheint ja für 172.000 von 212.00 neu geprüften zu ziehen...


----------



## Norbi (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Frage:Muß man im Verein sein um ein Organisierte Angelfischer zu sein????


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Verein oder in einem der LV, die auch Einzelmitgliedschaften anbieten.
Ja, das ist die Definition für organisierte Angelfischer - alles andere sind ja nur irgendwelche Angler...

Die Zahlen liegen ja aber von den Landesverbänden vor, da sie die jedes Jahr dem DAFV melden müssen wegen der Stimmrechte für die HV und der Beitragszahlung.

Bzw. sie sind (Bayern z. B., die ja nicht im DAFV sind, aber die dort im LV organisierten Angelfischer sind natürlich trotzdem organisierte Angelfischer im LV) in den genannten Jahresberichten zur Deutschen Binnenfischerei und Binnenaquakultur zu finden (www.portal-fischerei.de)


----------



## Norbi (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verein oder in einem der LV, die auch Einzelmitgliedschaften anbieten.
> Ja, das ist die Definition für organisierte Angelfischer - alles andere sind ja nur irgendwelche Angler...



Also bin ich ein irgendwelcher Angler der glücklich ist solcher Theatertruppe nicht anzugehören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



Norbi schrieb:


> Also bin ich ein irgendwelcher Angler der glücklich ist solcher Theatertruppe nicht anzugehören.


#6#6#6


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

1% ist ein wenig weltfremd angesetzt.

Nur einmal ein Beispiel aus einem Verein in meiner Region mit 1100 Mitgliedern.

Da verlassen den Verein jedes Jahr um die 70-80 Mitglieder, durch unterschiedliche Ereignisse:

- Tod
- Wechsel des Wohnortes (Kündigung) wegen z.B. Wechsel Arbeitgeber
- Aufgabe des Hobby’s aus Altersgründen oder anderes
- Normale Kündigung weil die Zeit zu knapp wird und die freien Gewässer dann reichen
- Wechsel des Vereines wegen interessanterer Gewässer
- Ausschluss aus dem Verein wegen Regelübertretungen
- Ausschluss aus dem Verein wegen nicht gezahlter Beiträge 
- sonstiges

Damit würden wohl ca. 7% eher hinkommen.

Und da die Mitgliederzahl in etwa konstant bleibt, kommen genauso viele wieder in den Verein…. Und dass sind in dem Bereich ca. 50 % aus den Lehrgängen mit Prüfungen, die von dem Verein durchgeführt werden, mit ca. 90 Teilnehmern im Jahr. Der Rest füllt sich dann aus vorher nicht organisierten bzw. auch Leuten, die in die Region zuziehen usw.

Nun kannst du noch einmal rechnen…

Und ein paar müssen ja auch noch die aussterbenden „nicht organisierten“ kompensieren, sonst hätten wir ja irgendwann merh organisierte als nicht organisierte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Vereinswechsel?
Bleibt ja weiter organisiert - nur dann in einem anderen Verein.

Und wer Wohnort kündigt tritt dann vielleicht wieder da in einen Verein ein - bleibt auch organisiert.

Kündigen, weil freie Gewässer reichen:
Zeigt ja, dass das Angebot nicht passt für das Geld - nichts anderes hab ich behauptet.

Rausschmiss wegen nicht gezahlter Beiträge:
Zeigt auch nur, dass demjenigen der Verein/Verband das Geld nicht wert war..

Aufgabe des Hobbies:
Können persönliche Umstände genauso sein wie schlechte Vereins/Verbandsarbeit

Ich denke, ich liege da schon ganz gut...........

Dass Verbandsclaqeure mit Schönrechnen und Schönreden sich das mit den 212.002 erfolgreich geprüften am Ende noch als Erfolg darstellen, wenn sie nur gerade so nicht allzu viele Zahler verlieren, das war aber eh klar und wird sicher niemand wundern...

Wenn aber in 4 Jahren bei 212.002 neu geprüften (nicht gerechnet all die, die eh wegen der ganzen Umstände nur im Ausland/Urlaub angeln gehen oder mit Tourisschein, prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln etc., die noch dazu kommen als direkte Zielgruppe, und bei den Millionen grundsätzlich am Angeln Interessierter) es zu keiner Erhöhung bei den organisierten Anglern kommt, würd ich mir als Verband Gedanken machen.

Muss man aber natürlich nicht und erwarte ich von den real existierenden Verbänden auch angesichts ihrer ständig bewiesenen "Kompetenz" wirklich nicht..

Aber ich bedauere es auch, dass sich da nix bewegt und nur Betonköpfe der Schwerkraft folgend sich um sich selber drehen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Bayern haben 2013 bei nach wie vor ca. 130.000 organisierten Angelfischern (gestorben also ca. 1.300) trotzdem 10.377 die Prüfung gemacht - ca. 9.000 machen also alle die Prüfung, weil sie eh nicht in Bayern in Vereinen angeln wollen/können/dürfen??
> 
> Und das im ungefähr gleichen Verhältnis ja Jahr für Jahr für Jahr für Jahr...???
> 
> Interessante Erklärung......


 
Die Realität ist natürlich etwas komplexer.

Ich habe keine konkreten Zahlen vorliegen, würde aber davon ausgehen, dass ca. die Hälfte der Prüfungsabsolventen gar keinen Verein suchen, sondern ihre Prüfung ablegen, um entweder auf Basis von Tageskarten zu angeln, weil ihnen der Beitrag im Verein zu teuer ist, sie sich noch nicht binden wollen, ...

Dann bitte nicht vergessen, dass (zumindest in Bayern) der Fischereischein auch die Voraussetzung ist, um einen Weiher zu pachten (auch wenn man darin gar nicht angeln will) oder am eigenen Weiher zu angeln. (Ich kenne eine ganze Reihe von Leuten, die allein oder zusammen Weiher zum Angeln gepachtet haben, aber keinen Angelverein gründen).

Die andere Hälfte der Absolventen tritt entweder einem Verein bei, ist noch auf der Suche, hat herausgefunden, dass Angeln für sie doch nix ist etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



> Ich habe keine konkreten Zahlen vorliegen, würde aber davon ausgehen, dass ca. die Hälfte der Prüfungsabsolventen gar keinen Verein suchen, sondern ihre Prüfung ablegen, um entweder auf Basis von Tageskarten zu angeln, weil ihnen der Beitrag im Verein zu teuer ist, sie sich noch nicht binden wollen, .


Siehe oben............
Nix andres sag ich:
Weil ihnen die Leistung von Verein/Verband zu teuer oder zu schlecht fürs Geld ist.



> Dann bitte nicht vergessen, dass (zumindest in Bayern) der Fischereischein auch die Voraussetzung ist, um einen Weiher zu pachten (auch wenn man darin gar nicht angeln will)


Klar, zigtausende jedes Jahr....



> Die andere Hälfte der Absolventen tritt entweder einem Verein bei,


Schon dann müsste die Zahl organisierter Angler ständig steigen - was sie nicht macht.

Sie brauchen ja nur ca. 10% der Neuabsolventen um Todesfälle auszugleichen.

Alles andere hat dann schon seinen Grund, wenn trotzdem die Zahlen der organisierten  nicht steigen (sie hätten im genannten Beispieljahr bei über 10.000 Absolventen dann ja entweder 9.000 mehr haben müssen oder es hätten 9.000 aus verschiedensten Gründen in dem Jahr austreten müssen).

Sicher die hervorragende Arbeit in den Verbänden und Vereinen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe oben............
> Nix andres sag ich:
> Weil ihnen die Leistung von Verein/Verband zu teuer oder zu schlecht fürs Geld ist.


 
Die Tatsache, dass eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft in Bayern meist mehr als 250€ pro Jahr kostet, ist weder dem Verein, noch einem Verband geschuldet, sondern den Eigentumsverhältnissen und hohen Pachtpreisen.

Ich bin damals nach den Wende, als ich Student war, selbst aus meinem alten Verein ausgetreten, weil mir der Beitrag von 80 DM pro Jahr zu teuer war.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar, zigtausende jedes Jahr....


 
Allein in Mittelfranken gibt es mehr als 2500 bewirtschaftete Weiher. Unterschätze nicht, wie viele Leute den Schein machen, um hier pachten oder privat angeln zu dürfen.

Das unterscheidet sich natürlich von Region zu Region.


----------



## Worscht (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Wenn als Urheber der Zahlenspiele Frau Dr. gestanden hätte, dann hätte ich Verständnis und mir meinen Teil gedacht. Weder statistisch noch inhaltlich sind diese Zahlenspiele haltbar und gehen völlig daneben. Ich empfehle dringend die Lektüre des Buches "Das Peter-Prinzip".

 PS: Wo finde ich eine rechtsverbindliche Definition zu organisierter und irgendwelcher Angelfischer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



> Weder statistisch noch inhaltlich sind diese Zahlenspiele haltbar und gehen völlig daneben.


Du darfst doch gerne eine andere Rechnung aufmachen und darlegen so wie ich, dazu ist der Thread ja da..
Bis jetzt haste aber nur ne Behauptung aufgestellt ohne jeden Beleg und ohne jede Darlegung dazu.




> Wo finde ich eine rechtsverbindliche Definition zu organisierter und irgendwelcher Angelfischer?


Organisierter Angelfischer und irgendwelche Angler ..
;-))

Rechtsverbindlich?
Zu was?

Ich hab mich dabei zum einen auf die genannten Veröffentlichungen bezogen (Jahresberichte zur Deutschen Binnenfischerei und Binnenaquakultur 2010 - 2013) sowie die Aussage von Frau Dr., dass sie ja nur organisierte Angelfischer (also in einem Verein des DAFV organisierte Angelfischer) und nicht jeden, der mal ne Angel in der Hand hatte, vertreten würde.

Ich habe dazu selbstverständlich auch noch Bayern gezählt, obwohl die aus dem DAFV raus sind, als Landesverband  in Bayern aber ebenfalls als Interessenverband zählend/organisiert ..(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interessenverband).

Aber wie gesagt, man braucht sich ja nicht dran stören, dass augenscheinlich immer mehr   Menschen durch ablegen der Prüfung direktes Interesse am Angeln zeigen (siehe alleine die Steigerung in den aufgezeigten 4 Jahren), die Zahl der organisierten Angelfischer aber zurückgeht, statt wenigstens im gleichen Maße zu steigen.

Ich würd mir aber als Verband oder als Verbandler da eben Gedanken machen..

Muss  man aber nicht, keiner....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, man braucht sich ja nicht dran stören, dass augenscheinlich immer mehr Menschen durch ablegen der Prüfung direktes Interesse am Angeln zeigen (siehe alleine die Steigerung in den aufgezeigten 4 Jahren), die Zahl der organisierten Angelfischer aber zurückgeht, statt wenigstens im gleichen Maße steigt.


 
Meiner Meinung nach liegt ein ganz wesentlicher Grund für den von dir beschriebenem Umstand in der deutschen Rechtsposition bzgl. Angeln (Nahrungserwerb, kein "Spaßangeln") begründet.

Angeln mit dem primären Ziel der Fischentnahme bedeutet implizit eine notwendige Limitierung es Zugangs zu den Gewässern, will man dies ökologisch gestalten (kein Besatz zum Zweck der kurzfristigen Wiederentnahme).

Das ist doch das wesentliche Problem in Deutschland. Und das betrifft alle Angler. Die einen finden keinen (bezahlbaren) Verein, der noch Mitglieder aufnimmt (Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine behördenseitig limitiert), die anderen bekommen keine Tageskarten (Anzahl auch limitiert). Am Ende des Tages wenden sich dann halt viele junge Leute ab, obwohl sie prinzipiell Interesse am Angeln hätten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



> Meiner Meinung nach liegt ein ganz wesentlicher Grund für den von dir beschriebenem Umstand in der deutschen Rechtsposition bzgl. Angeln (Nahrungserwerb, kein "Spaßangeln") begründet.


Das sehe ich auch so - warum unternimmt dann der Bundesverband nix dagegen und bringt auch seine Landesverbände und die ihre Vereine auf Linie?

Dazu ist er doch eigentlich Interessenverband (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interessenverband) und sogar in der Lobbyliste des Bundestages eingetragen ( Öffentliche Liste über die Registrierung von Verbänden und deren Vertretern) - warum machen sie nix draus???....

Wollen die nicht durch klares öffentliches Einstehen für Angeln als sinnvolle Freizeittätigkeit mehr Angler zu organisierten Angelfischern machen um dadurch mehr Kohle und mehr Einfluß zu bekommen - statt wie jetzt immer vor Schützern einzuknicken und sich auf Angeln zur Verwertung zurückziehen?

Zu was braucht man Lobbyverbände, wenn die alles schlucken statt sich zu wehren?

Gesetze sind ja nicht in Stein gemeißelt..

In anderen Ländern geht das doch auch mit praktischen Lösungen, welche den Tierschützern und -rechtlern ihre Anzeigenorgie letztlich unmöglich macht, trotz vergleichsweise noch schärferem Tierschutzgesetz als bei uns:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2015/catch-and-decide:-die-schweiz-machts-vor.html

Wundert man sich immer noch angesichts dessen über die zurückgehende Zahl der Zahler bei den organisierten Angelfischern?

Wo wohl bald eh nur noch die drin sind, die anders keine Angelmöglichkeit vor Ort haben?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so - warum unternimmt dann der Bundesverband nix dagegen und bringt auch seine Landesverbände und die ihre Vereine auf Linie?


 
Die Antwort auf diese Frage kennen wir doch beide. Stichwort Naturschutzverband, Tierschutzgesetz, ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Tierschutz hat aber immer noch nix mit Naturschutz zu tun - siehe auch Schweizer Beispiel - sondern ist bei uns sogar auch auch rechtlich getrennt (Tierschutzgesetz, Naturschutzgesetz) und oft steht Tierschutz auch gerade Natur- Biotop- und Artenschutz entgegen.

Das müsste auch und gerade ein Naturschutzverband DAFV - immerhin von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt - auch mal entsprechend rausstellen >>> Lobbyarbeit..

Das würde sicherlich den augenblicklichen Trend (immer mehr Menschen die angeln, immer weniger organisierte Angelfischer) stoppen oder sogar umkehren können.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

ich wird jetzt nix zu dem Bundes... u.s.w. schreiben|supergri

 Nur Ausgeblendet in deiner Zahlenspielerei ist doch:

 - die gesamt Fopuszene, die mit Vereinen nix zu tun hat

 - reine Urlaubsangler, die in D-land urlauben und da angeln wollen und mehr auch nicht;

 dafür gibst keine Statistiken, die Zahlen würde ich aber nicht unterschätzen
 Ob man daraus  Mitglieder gewinnen kann und soll oder sich eh nur Karteileichen einhandelt , naja
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



> dafür gibst keine Statistiken, die Zahlen würde ich aber nicht unterschätzen
> Ob man daraus Mitglieder gewinnen kann und soll oder sich eh nur Karteileichen einhandelt , naja


Eben - das sind schon Angler - direkte Zielgruppe...

Man könnte denen ja auch was bieten wollen, wäre man nicht so verbohrt.

Genau das meine ich ja..


Oder meinste, eine(r) von Petra wird eher organisierter Angelfischer?
;-)))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tierschutz hat aber immer noch nix mit Naturschutz zu tun


 
Das ist richtig. Das Tierschutzgesetz steht aber C&R-Ansätzen sowie kurzfristigem "Spaßbesatz" entgegen. Siehe die aktuelle Diskussion in S-H.

Das Naturschutzgesetz kommt ins Spiel, wenn es um das Thema Nachhaltigkeit geht. Nachhaltiges Angeln bedeutet immer massive Zugangslimitierung zum Gewässer, wenn die Fische zu entnehmen sind.

Das sind darum aus meiner Sicht die Hauptfaktoren, die Angeln in Deutschland limitieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Eben - und genau deswegen müsste da ein Verband ja tätig werden, oder nicht?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tierschutz hat aber immer noch nix mit Naturschutz zu tun - siehe auch Schweizer Beispiel - sondern ist bei uns sogar auch auch rechtlich getrennt (Tierschutzgesetz, Naturschutzgesetz) und oft steht Tierschutz auch gerade Natur- Biotop- und Artenschutz entgegen.
> 
> *Das müsste auch und gerade ein Naturschutzverband DAFV - immerhin von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt - auch mal entsprechend rausstellen >>> Lobbyarbeit..*
> 
> Das würde sicherlich den augenblicklichen Trend (immer mehr Menschen die angeln, immer weniger organisierte Angelfischer) stoppen oder sogar umkehren können.



Und Nachhaltigkeit bedeutet nicht Zugang vermindern, sondern Entnahme..

Man kann und muss da immer auf die Schweizer Regelung verweisen..

Es ginge schon, wenn man wollte und täte als Verband - und ein bisschen Kompetenz dazu hätte..

Und es wäre ja auch Interesse der Vereine, da freier handeln zu können.

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _Und daraus ihre eigentliche Zielsetzung ableiten:_
> Das Ziel eines Bundesverbandes soll daher die Förderung der freien und eigenverantwortlichen Ausübung des Angelns sein, im Rahmen möglichst wenig restriktiver Gesetze.
> 
> Als kulturell und gesellschaftlich anerkannte sowie rechtlich legitime Nutzung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen zur sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur, mit der Möglichkeit Fische zu entnehmen.
> ...



*Und dann wiederum könnte es auch mit Zahlen bei den organisierten Angelfischern besser aussehen* (da wär dann auch ich wieder dabei!):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man könnte denen ja auch was bieten wollen, wäre man nicht so verbohrt.
> 
> Genau das meine ich ja..
> 
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Ach Thomas, das ist doch alles viel komplexer.

 Du unterscheidest zwischen organisierten Vereinsanglern und irgendwelchen freien Anglern.

 Organisierte Zahlen geben das wieder was wohl an Beiträgen an die Verbände gehen...da haben viele Doppelte Beiträge gezahlt ...und ganz sicher wird es auch Vereine geben die nicht alle Mitglieder anmelden.

 Dann gibt es noch zig Angler die meinen organisiert zu sein, in kleine Vereine und Pächtergemeinschaften die aber eben gar keinem Verband angehören, keine Beträge zahlen und eben unorganisiert sind.
 Die denken zwar oft das sie in einem Verein sind, in Wahrheit ist es aber eher eine Pächtergemeinschaft, die auch Scheine ausgibt.

 Kann ja Jeder nur für sich selbst wissen, ob er jedes Jahr seine Beitragsmarke für sein Klebeheft erhält.

 Es sind also in Wahrheit schon mal 3 große Gruppen von Anglern und nicht nur zwei.

 Ich habe nun etwa 1200 Angler durch die Prüfungen gebracht.
 Würde mich wundern, wenn noch 50% regelmäßig angeln würden.
 Viele verlieren das Interesse oder machten es nur für Lebenspartner oder die Kinder, oder betreiben es mal einige Jahre, Interessen ändern sich halt auch.
 Dann die, die voller Erwartungen auf volle Kühltruhen starteten, oft sind es die ersten die aufhören.
 Durch aus gar nicht selten werden solche Lehrgänge auch von Naturbegeisterten Menschen besucht, einige angeln später, andere erfreuen sich lediglich nur am Wissen.
 Seltener wiederholen Angler gar freiwillig solche Lehrgänge, oder machen es weil es so einfacher ist, als sich verlorene Papiere wieder zu beschaffen, oder umgehen so rechtliche Probleme der Anerkennung Ihrer Prüfung.

 Einige machen es gar an der Lust einfach mal wieder etwas neues zu lernen.

 Ist wie mit den Bootsscheinen, wenn die alle später eigene Boote hätten, wäre für Angler so oder so kein Platz mehr. 

 Dein einfaches Zahlenspiel kann also gar nicht aufgehen.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



> Organisierte Zahlen geben das wieder was wohl an Beiträgen an die Verbände gehen...da haben viele Doppelte Beiträge gezahlt


Deswegen mache ich ja immer den Unterschied und schreibe Zahler - weil ich ich weiss (und das oft genug geschrieben habe) dass das wesentlich weniger reale Personen sind - umso schlimmer, oder?
;-)))



> > ...und ganz sicher wird es auch Vereine geben die nicht alle Mitglieder anmelden


Und Du unterstellst doch nicht den ehrenhaften Vereinen der organisierten Angelfischer, der moralisch/ethischen Besserangler, dass die weniger Mitglieder melden um weniger zahlen zu müssen?

Was wäre das denn für ein vertrauensloser Sauhaufen ??
;-))))



> Würde mich wundern, wenn noch 50% regelmäßig angeln würden.


Was ein Wunder, wenn Vereine und Verbände nix tun, um sie zu halten, sondern sie durch zweifelhafte Bewirtschaftung und immer mehr Restriktionen und Reglementierungen eher  vergraulen, oder??..

Und auch bei 50% Deiner Prüflinge, die noch angeln, wäre das Interesse am Angeln immer noch jedes Jahr an Hand der Zahlen wesentlich größer als das Interesse, organisierter Angelfischer zu sein ;-))


----------



## Honeyball (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Um mich am Wissen zu erfreuen, wozu brauche ich dann eine Prüfung????

Und findest Du es nicht frustrierend, wenn Du 1200 Leute durch die Prüfung gebracht hast, aber nicht mal die Hälfte davon noch Spaß am Angeln hat?
Bzw. ist es nicht genau das, was uns zu denken geben sollte, dass Menschen in Deutschland den Spaß am Angeln verlieren, obwohl sie nicht unerheblich Zeit (und Geld) in die Lehrgänge und Prüfungen investiert haben?
Bzw. nicht(nur) uns zu denken geben sollte, sondern vor allem den Verbänden, die sich gerne vollmundig als Lobbyisten für das Angeln präsentieren wollen, aber haargenau dafür seit Jahren eben kaum was auf die Reihe kriegen. (Was den BV betrifft, ersetze "kaum was" durch "absolut nichts"!!!)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ein Wunder, wenn Vereine und Verbände nix tun, um sie zu halten, sondern sie durch zweifelhafte Bewirtschaftung und immer mehr Restriktionen und Reglementierungen eher  vergraulen, oder??..



Da ist was dran.

Wenn ich mich mal so im Kreise meiner Arbeitskollegen umschaue..etliche Angler mit ordentlicher dt.Prüfung

Nur hat Verbands-und Vereinsangeldeutschland bei der überwiegenden(!) Mehrheit von denen seit Jahren keinen müden Cent mehr gesehen.

Das Geld sehen seit Jahren unsere EU Nachbarn in Holland.

Und das liegt garantiert nicht an den Frikandeln


----------



## blaze (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.
Sorry aber dieses Zahlenspiel ist genau das - ein Spiel.

Ich bezweifle das ein Angelverein dem Bundesdurchschnitt in demografischen Gesichtspunkten entspricht. 

Finde das übrigens nur bedingt schlimm. Lass die Dachverbände doch krepieren und die Wirtschaft das Ruder (haha) in die Hand nehmen. Die werden schon ne starke Lobby aufbauen - dauert halt nur nen paar Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Ich rede jetzt mal nur für meine Heimat SH. Die Vereine bzw. die Ausbilder haben mit Marketing so viel am Hut, wie ne Kuh mit Stabhochsprung. Wenn die das ganze mal richtig angehen würden, dann gäbe es soooo viele Möglichkeiten Angelinteressierte - und so nenne ich erst einmal jeden Lehrgangsteilnehmer - von diesem tollen Hobby zu begeistern. Das schaffe ich aber nicht mit 25 trockenen Theoriestunden per PowerPoint. Das wird doch da einfach runtergerappelt. Warum? Weil es die Prüfungspflicht in SH gibt. Das ist doch ein Monopol. Die Qualität des Ausbildung ist doch egal, denn der Kunde muss doch diese Prüfung ablegen. Von Methodik der Ausbildung, Didaktik oder Rhetorik haben die meisten der Ausbilder vermutlich noch nie etwas gehört.

 Mein Lehrgang ist mittlerweile wohl knapp 25 Jahre her, aber über Vereine und Verbände habe ich nicht - wirklich absolut nichts - im Lehrgang gehört. Wir haben allerdings auch nicht viel vom Angeln gehört... Eher von Libellen, Wasserflöhen und irgendwelchen Kräutern am Flussufer. Obwohl wir mal einen Wirbel in der Hand hatten, zum Knoten lernen. Von  12 Abenden  dauerte das wohl so ca. 15 Minuten. Ansonsten war das absolut langweilige Theorie. Von meinem Kumpel hat der Sohn letztes Jahr (oder vorletztes Jahr) einen Lehrgang besucht und seine Prüfung abgelegt. Laut seiner Aussage hat sich da auch nicht viel dran geändert. Somit verstehe ich die Aussage hier, dass 50% die Lust am angeln verlieren. Die können Knoten und Wasserflöhe bestimmen- und dann? Dann gehen sie euphorisch in einen Angelladen, werden mehr oder weniger gut beraten und versuchen sich ohne Kenntnisse an einem Gewässer. Da kommt auf Dauer vermutlich nicht viel gutes bei rum. Also wars das ganz schnell. Tja, wie einfach könnte das alles sein. Wenn man jedoch sich um verbandsinterne Probleme kümmern muss, hat man halt für das wesentliche - nämlich seine "Kundschaft" - keine Zeit mehr. Ich wüsste wie ich das aufziehen würde. Wenn die mir nicht alle so auf den Sack gehen würden, hätte ich sogar Bock darauf, Neulingen Wissen zu vermitteln.

 Es gibt ja auch positive Beispiele. In meiner Nähe z.B. gibt es einen Verein, der wirklich intensiv auf seine Vereinsarbeit hinweist. Dort gibt es auch mehrfach im Jahr angeln für Anfänger. Da nehmen sich ein paar alte Hasen die Zeit, um mit neuen Mitgliedern gemeinsam Zeit am Wasser zu verbringen und diesen zu ersten Erfolgen zu verhelfen. Die Mitgliederzahlen in dem Verein kennen dort nur einen Weg- steil nach oben! 

 Lass sie sich mal weiterhin mit kleiner Wasserkraft und Bleiverboten beschäftigen- dann ist die Zukunft sicher!

 PS. In meinem direkten Umfeld hatte ich vor 3 Jahren noch 5 Angler die in einem Verein organisiert waren. In 2015 ist davon noch einer übrig- und ich habe damit wirklich nix zu tun. |znaika:


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen mache ich ja immer den Unterschied und schreibe Zahler - weil ich ich weiss (und das oft genug geschrieben habe) dass das wesentlich weniger reale Personen sind - umso schlimmer, oder?
> ;-)))
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ob es dem Angeln in Deutschland heute besser ginge wenn es nicht auch Vereinsangler gäbe, die heute auch für ein positives Bild in der Öffentlichkeit gesorgt hätten. 
 Wohl kaum.
 Es waren meistens organisierte Angler, die nun für so etwas stehen.
 Die Unorganisierten stehen eher für andere Erinnerungen.
 Ich kenne eigentliche keinen, der mit der Arbeit des Bundesverbandes der letzten Jahre zufrieden ist.:c


 Dann lehnt mal schön jede Verantwortung ab, angelt und wartet ab bis man etwas für euch regelt.
 Ich will aber nicht erst warten bis man Behörden gründet, die das dann regeln und für die man auch noch zahlen muss.
 Besser so etwas wird gar nicht erst nötig.
 Also zahlt brav Eure Fischereiabgabe, geht fischen und haltet Euch an die nun vorgegebenen Vorschriften.
 Sonst wird es immer heftiger.

 Schönen Gruß also nach Süden, ich selbst bleibe wohl lieber im Norden.
 Für den Preis einer Tankfüllung fische ich ein Jahr, selbst in Naturschutzgebieten, habe dabei wenig zu befolgende Regellungen und zahle nicht man eine Fischereiabgabe.

 Vereine und Verbänden über den Kamm vorzuwerfen sie würden nichts tun, ist so ähnlich als wenn man dem A.B vorwerfen würde noch nie etwas für Angler getan zu haben.
 Nur auf andere zu zeigen, sie würden nichts tun macht es ja nicht besser.
 Es steht Euch doch frei einen Verband von freien Anglern zu bilden, der dann alles besser macht.
 Der kann sich dann doch ausführlich für die Interessen der Angler einsetzen die "nur" angeln wollen.
 Daran immer mehr Freiheiten und weniger Pflichten in die Herzen der Angler zu setzen arbeitet Ihr doch schon.
 Nur  kann das sicher auch ganz böse nach hinten losgehen.

 Wenn dann ganz viele meinen das Andere es regeln sollten, die Vorschriften dann aber auch nicht befolgt werden, weil man sie selbst als falsch und unberechtigt empfindet.
 Dann wird man wohl mal durchgreifen müssen.

 Aber vielleicht meintest Du mit "Die tun ja nichts", auch das wir eben keine Tonnen an fanggroßen Angelfischen besetzen, nee auch das wird Richtung Süden mehr. 
 Oft begrünet weil da so viel mehr Menschen sind, nicht aber weil Ihr es einfach normal empfindet gut zu fangen.

 Was die Prüfung betrifft.
 Wo ist das Problem eine Prüfung abzulegen, da ist auch in Niedersachsen kaum was dran zu verdienen.
 Da dann freiwillig für den Vorbereitungskurs 20 - 80 € draufzulegen für 30 - 50 Stunden Unterricht ist wohl auch eher billig.
 Die Menschen gehen massenhaft ins Kino oder an einen Angelteich, wo 15€ in 3 Stunden nicht viel sind.
 Sie fahren hundert und mehr km zum Angeln, um sich lediglich die teuren Beiträge zu ersparen..
 Fliegen gar in den Angelurlaub um ohne Prüfung für einige tausend €, endlich frei Fischen zu können..
 Sie geben für einzelne Stunden betreutes Angeln oft mehr aus, als sie so ein Lehrgang kosten würde.
 Selbst ein vorgeschriebener Sehtest, TÜV oder ein Reisepass kosten oft mehr.

 Aber freier Zugang zu Angelgewässer der sollte möglichst frei und billig sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



> Ob es dem Angeln in Deutschland heute besser ginge wenn es nicht auch Vereinsangler gäbe, die heute auch für ein positives Bild in der Öffentlichkeit gesorgt hätten.
> Wohl kaum.
> Es waren meistens organisierte Angler, die nun für so etwas stehen.
> Die Unorganisierten stehen eher für andere Erinnerungen.


Belege bitte - denn die meisten Verstösse, die bekannt werden, sind nach wie vor von geprüften und/oder organisierten Anglern (dazu noch die Dunkelzifferquote derer, die von Vereinsaufsehern gar nicht erst angezeigt werden, weil sie Mitglied sind im Verein)..

Die Quote bei Wettangeln und als Hegeangeln getarnten Wettangeln dürfte sicher ca. 99% Organisierte sein z. B. (und das ist genau der Punkt, der in der Bevölkerung mit am schlechtesten wegkommt (Arlinghaus))..

Und viele "Verstösse" sind ja auch nur solche, weil die Verbände keine Lobbyarbeit machen und daher so sinnlose Regeln eingeführt bzw. nicht abgeschafft bzw. bestätigt wurden (Nachtangelverbot, Abknüppelgebot, Schleppvebot  1km, Betretungsverbote, und, und, und,...) ..




> Vereine und Verbänden über den Kamm vorzuwerfen sie würden nichts tun,


Mache ich nicht, gerade in NDS gibts ja tolle Beispiele für gute Arbeit (wenngleich da dann die Vereinsvorsitzenden ihr Präsidium gleich dafür richtig abgewatscht haben ;-)). 
Nur per Saldo reicht das eben bundesweit nicht, um auch nur die neu Geprüften jedes Jahr zu Organisierten zu machen.
Muss man nicht drüber nachdenken als Verbandler - aber man könnte....



> Sonst wird es immer heftiger.





> Dann wird man wohl mal durchgreifen müssen.


Und was soll schlimmer kommen?

Die moralisch/ethischen organisierten Besserangler wollen doch diese Regeln so laut ihren Vereinen/Verbänden, das kann dann doch nix "Schlimmes" sein?
Dann erwarte ich als erstes, dass sie ihre eigene Medizin auch schlucken und ihre Regeln zuerst mal in ihren Vereinen durchsetzen und nicht nur anderen auzuferlegen, die zu befolgen.

Diese organisierte Heuchelei (die anderern sind die Schlimmen, organisierte sind die moralisch/ethischen Besserangler) ist auch einer der Punkte, der in meinen Augen mit eine Rolle spielt, dass sich immer weniger Angler organisieren.

Ansonsten müssten die 50.000 -60.000 neu geprüften jedes Jahr ja den Verbänden die Türe einrennen, wenn sie der Meinung wären, das Geld für deren Leistung wäre angemessen...

Und viele der Angler, die schon Jahre nicht organisiert sind, müssten umdenken und schnellsten eintreten...



PS
Achso, ich vergass und verstehe jetzt:
Die nicht Organisierten sind ja zu doof, um die Segnungen der Organisation zu begreifen...

Weil Vereine und Verbände KÖNNEN ja nie an was schuld sein - nur die anderen sind immer zu dumm, das zu begreifen..

Sonst würden ja von den ca. 3 Mio. aktiver Angler und jährlich steigender Zahl an Neugeprüften nicht so wenig in die Vereine/Verbände drängen - nein, schon richtig, die müssen nix ändern - passt scho..

Sorry, das hatte ich nicht bedacht..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es steht Euch doch frei einen Verband von freien Anglern zu bilden, der dann alles besser macht.


 
 Das ist immer ein total geiles Argument!

 Entschuldige, aber die Verbände bekommen Geld dafür, dass die etwas für ihre Beitragszahler tun. 

 Ich stell mir gerade das Geschrei vor, wenn ein ADAC Mitglied mit einer Panne auf der Autobahn liegen bleibt und niemand kommt und hilft. Am Telefon sagt dann die junge Dame "Es steht ihnen frei einen eigenen Verband für freie Autofahrer zu gründen, der das dann besser macht". #q#q#q

 OT: Und dann kommt Post vom ADAC. Wir möchten eine Werkstattkette kaufen und planen eine Umlage...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



> Entschuldige, aber die Verbände bekommen Geld dafür, dass die etwas für ihre Beitragszahler tun.


Die Beiträge zahlen die Vereine an die LV und die LV an den BV...
Daher machen die vom LV und BV ja nicht, was Angler wollen, sondern was Vereine bzw. LV wollen - ist ja immer deren Argument (den Regeln der Demokratie folgend...), warum sie nicht auf organisierte Angelfischer hören, sondern bestenfalls auf Vereine...

Das Geld für Beiträge stellen halt die organisierten Angelfischer zur Verfügung -  die am Ende auch die Zeche zahlen..


----------



## Fr33 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Ohne jetzt auf Zahlen einzugehen - ich bin seit bestimmt 15Jahren im örtlichen ASV. Und warum? Weil ich eben nicht immer die 40Km (one way) zum Rhein fahren kann....


Also sucht man sich als aktiver Angler eben das aus, was für einen eben Sinnvoll ist. 


Was ich aber die letzten 8 Jahre gemerkt habe. Die "noch" freien Gewässer füllen sich immer mehr. Wo ich früher noch an diversen Stellen 1-2 Angler gesehen habe, kannste heute bald Platzkarten ziehen. Soviele Boote mit Angler und auch an den Ufern des Rheins wie die letzten Jahre habe ich nie gesehen.....


Auch am Main wirds voller. Nur mal als Bsp.


Ich bezahle 85€ p.a für den örtlichen 1Ha Weiher! Dazu kommen noch die Arbeitsunden (ca. 20 h p.a) und das ganztägige Anglerfest am Vatertag, bei dem eig. Anwesenheitspflicht herrscht....


So für den Rhein (Hessen) zahle ich 50€ p.a. und habe keine Arbeitsstunden etc. 


Am Main gibts für gewissen Bereiche auch schon Jahreskarten ab 22€.


Wir haben wir noch Vereine in der Ecke die bessere und größere Gewässer haben. Da zahlt man erstmal zw. 150-280€ Aufnahmegebühren. Jahresgebühren zw. 100-200€. Boot kostet Extra.....


Teils sind 30Arbeitstunden und Thekendienste (Vereine mit eig. Kneipe) vorgeschrieben..... usw. 


Ja ganz ehrlich - klar weichen da viele auf die freien Gewässer aus! 
Die Vereine in meiner Ecke sterben nach und nach den Alterstod. Es sterben mehr Altmitglieder -  als neue Nachkommen. 


In Bayern etc. muss das noch schlimmer sein. Da sind die Pachten dermaßen hoch, dass sich einige Angler die Vereinsmitgliedschaften einfach nicht leisten können ... gerade wenn dann Forellenstrecken im Spiel sind usw.


----------



## Brotfisch (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*

Das Zahlenspiel, wenn ich es richtig verstehe, soll belegen, dass die Verbände/ Vereine für Angler so unattraktiv sind, dass sie auch bei Abschluss der Angelprüfung nicht beitreten.

Daran ist richtig, dass die Verbände/ Vereine mehr Marketing am Rande der Ausbildung/ Prüfung machen könnten (auch wenn ich nach der Führerscheinprüfung auch nicht unbedingt mit Werbung vom ADAC überhäuft werden möchte). Das war in der Vergangenheit, als es noch zwei ideologisch konkurrierende Verbände gab, jedenfalls auf dieser Ebene nicht einfach.

Erschwert wird das dadurch, weil das Ausbildungs- und Prüfungswesen in den Bundesländern höchst unterschiedlich organisiert ist. So gibt es Prüfungen bei staatlichen Stellen (Kommunen), bei Vereinen und/ oder Verbänden. Ähnlich ist es mit den Ausbildungslehrgängen, die es mancherorts auch privat gibt.

Gerade für jüngere Menschen sind die Aufwendungen für Ausbildung und Prüfung plus die erste Angelausrüstung in der Regel schon sehr hoch. Zusätzliche Kosten für Beiträge werden da naturgemäß gescheut und auf solventere Tage verschoben. Hier allerdings könnte ein Bonussystem helfen. Die allermeisten Absolventen der Prüfungen, die ich über zehn Jahre geprüft habe, waren über das Organisationsgeschehen kaum bis gar nicht informiert. Einige nur hatten eine oft "verwandtschaftliche" Anbindung an einen Verein. Für "Verbandspolitik" interessierte sich kaum je einer, geschweige denn, dass auch nur rudimentäre Kenntnisse die über die Namen der Verbände hinausgingen, vorhanden gewesen wären.

Quintessenz: Natürlich kann und sollte man in den Verbänden versuchen, im Zusammenhang mit der Ausbildung/ Prüfung Mitglieder zu akquirieren. Das sollte man aber auch durch sinnvolle und zeitgemäße Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und durch Stärkung der Attraktivität/ Öffnung von Vereinen vor Ort. Und natürlich braucht es neben einer überzeugenden inhaltlichen Verbandspolitik ein überzeugendes Dienstleistungsangebot der Verbände.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Organisierte Angelfischer - Zahlenspiele*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Quintessenz: Natürlich kann und sollte man in den Verbänden versuchen, im Zusammenhang mit der Ausbildung/ Prüfung Mitglieder zu akquirieren.
> Das sollte man aber auch durch sinnvolle und zeitgemäße Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und durch Stärkung der Attraktivität/ Öffnung von Vereinen vor Ort.
> 
> *Und natürlich braucht es neben einer überzeugenden inhaltlichen Verbandspolitik *ein überzeugendes Dienstleistungsangebot der Verbände.


Hallo Namensvetter:
Sehr gut, begriffen!

#6#6#6

Oder, um es anders auszudrücken:
Wer schon die Zielgruppe nicht erreicht, die am leichtesten zu begeistern wären - diejenigen, die sehr engagiert, weil gerade frisch geprüft sind (unabhängig von der Sinnhaftigkeit solcher sinnlosen Prüfungen) - der kann 
1.:
sich und seine Arbeit hinterfragen...

 und er muss es 
2.: 
natürlich nicht...

Angesichts der Erfahrungen mit den Verbänden (Land wie Bund) vermute ich, dass bei den real existierenden Verbänden eher wieder der Punkt 2 der zutreffende sein wird..

Und bei Vielen, die als länger geprüfte schon das organisierte Angelfischen aufgegeben haben und lieber angeln gehen, wird es dem DAFV und seinen LV durch ihre Verbandspolitik sicher nicht leichter machen, jemand aus dieser Gruppe zu akquirieren - wie gesagt:
Man kann niemand entgegengehen, der schon davonrennt...

Da bräuchte es dann eine wirkliche Reformation und nicht nur leere Worthülsen und den Hinweis, dass die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, auch mal Bücher um Fischbiologie liest (siehe: http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...meergrundeln-verdraengen-heimische-fischarten. Das wird weder einen neu geprüften noch einen davon Gerannten in den "Schoss" der organisierten Angelfischerei zurückführen, wenn die nix Wichtigeres für Angler zu tun haben - wetten?)


----------

